# Visitor at the Front Door (PIX)



## Rebbetzin (Aug 12, 2011)

The other night when I came home from the evening milking, 
this fellow was attempting to get in the front door.







And He didn't want to let me in!





Don't they have interesting skin?

I carefully moved him with my foot so I could open the door, he was not happy with me for not letting him in the house.


----------



## elevan (Aug 12, 2011)

I had a little one hitch a ride recently:






Lots of amphibians this year with all the bugs that we have.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 13, 2011)

I rather have these little fellas than snails from Southern California.  YUCK!  

I'll take your frogs and you can have my mosquitos in New Jersey.  How's that!

Cute little critters!    The frogs I mean!


----------

